
Show HN: A Compiler from SQL to NoSQL Written in PureScript - KtorZ
https://github.com/KtorZ/purescript-ifrit
======
KtorZ
A side-project I did in order to get a bit more experience with PureScript /
Haskell. The goal is similar to what CouchDB achieved with N1QL except that
the module is focused on the compiler.

I am looking for any feedback on the module itself and / or its implementation
:) Thanks guys!

